# Weekend Duck Hunt



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Had a great hunt last weekend got 40 ducks and one goose with 7 guys. We hunted over a flooded bean field and put the smackdown on them. Didn't limit because it got too hot to stay out. 24 Mallards, 11 Pintail, and 5 gw teal. One of the funnest hunts I have ever had!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

any tips on hiding your blinds on that mud flat? Looks like this will be the norm this year for duck shooting.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice to see a group of guys actually smiling after a successful hunt! Congrats on the birds :beer:


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hiding our blinds was actually a huge problem that morning. There was a lot of stuble in the field but no real high spots around the water. We got lucky and didn't have to hide in the mud there was a huge weed patch that we just sat in 10 yards from the water. We moved our blinds there after sunup because the birds were flaring. If you do not have the good fortune we did I would mud up your blinds and bring rakes to get as much stuble as possible and maybe a shovel to dig a hole for your blinds. Hope that helped!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Nice to see a group of guys actually smiling after a successful hunt! Congrats on the birds :beer:


 Haha ya we were pretty happy to get such a nice pile of birds it was a very memorable hunt. Especially calling in the lone goose with no goose decoys.


----------



## Mathews Anderson (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow !!!
Yeah I really liked those pics. It really feels very good and so satisfying after a long day's hunt and that charm shows on these guys faces. Would have been much better if you could some more of them. It would be so nice of you. 
Keep posting
Regards
Mathews


----------

